# New here, Texas resident and western rider/trainer =)



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome, fellow Texan! There sure are a lot of us here, so you'll fit right in!

It sounds like you've got some lovely horses and we'd love to see pictures if you have the time! We enjoy showing our animals off on here quite a bit, as you'll see xD

I am an assistant trainer ( I'm only 16, so still learning! ) at a local therapeudic riding center and rescue facility, and it's a very rewarding job! I'm a bit of a dabbler though, and never stick with one certain thing. I've done a bit of penning, cutting, WP, a lot of trail, and am now taking reining lessons. Nothing better than a well turned out horse!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome from another Texan .


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi! Thanks for the welcome! =) I'm a Louisiana native, but I've made Texas my second home for sure. I've been here in the BCS area for almost 2 years now, and I love the opportunities it has provided. And I'm proud to have survived my first Texas drought and fire season! haha

I am more than happy to post a couple of pics! (I hope this thread is appropriate? Not sure where to show them off.) My horses are my second babies (my daughter is the first of course). My mare is my baby. She just turned 4 in March. Her registered name is Aust N Flowes >_< (I didn't pick), but I call her Holly. She is a direct result of my training. She came to me halter broke, but had been turned out to pasture up until the day I came for her. She now has about 7 rides and has never bucked or balked under saddle. 



















And this is Hobo. He gets a lot of attention for his name. He was a rescue and has been rehabbing with me. He's picked up a ton of weight and is finally starting to fill back out. We believe he's a Quarter-Arab mix without the Arabian gait. These two are pasture buddies in our herd. =)










So those are my two. I'm currently looking for another young horse to start as a new project now that my mare is riding well. I'm hoping to start her on penning soon. She has the most beautiful natural pivot on her back legs. I used to love the speed horses, but her movements have definitely turned me on to cow horses.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, your horses are very pretty!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Great pictures, I enjoyed looking at your horses, thanks for posting. So you have a little girl who is like her mom and loves horses? That is awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Victoria 
Nice to meet you and your horse. 
I too was a single mom at 25 my daughter is now 27 years old


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone! 

HorseLovinLady: Thank you! I work very hard to keep them healthy and happy. Still hoping for a little more bulk on my gelding, but he's coming along!


Waresbear: Yes I do! She is still a little skittish in the saddle, but she is a little TOO comfortable with them on the ground. It doesn't help that she rides my friend's mare who is absolutely BOMBPROOF, and will let her do just about anything to her without flinching a single muscle. But I am trying to teach her all the right and wrong things and hope she will continue to keep a love for them that I always had.


Country Woman: It is both the most rewarding and frustrating job of my life. haha She is too smart for her own good. She is starting school this fall and I can't believe she's growing up so fast.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

your mare is a lovely color


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

She is a very odd color! She is my first grey, and I can't get over how much she changes. Yesterday I noticed that now her legs and her hindquarters are getting VERY dark. And she has a couple of black spots now mixed with the large white oval ones. She now has a more defined sock and stocking it seems. I wonder if her color will ever stop changing? I've never had one to change like this or this often. Every week she looks different! haha


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Howdy neighbor! We're just down the road a bit in Montgomery/Anderson area. We got to BCS several time a year .. we'll have to hook up!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

We are closer than you think! My barn is actually in Navasota on 105. =)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

That is closer .. we're on 1486, north of Dobbin.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Small world! We definitely should get together sometime!


----------

